# Lego robot روبوتات الليغو



## technosmart (17 مايو 2011)

الى أعضاء المنتدى الكريم​
أسرة فريق نادي الأنظمة الذكية TripleS ندعوكم لمشاركتنا في نشر ثقافة الليغو روبوت لجميع طلبة المدارس والجامعات لتعم الفائده على الجميع.

قمنا بانشاء موقع خاص لعالم الروبوت يعتمد بالدرجة الاولى على الروبوتات المصممة عن طريق الليغو والذي اصدرته شركة الليغو NXT Mindstorms في عام 2006 فنرجو ممن لديهم خبرة في هذا المجال و لديهم حب الفائده للاخرين ان يدعمونا بمشاريعهم الخاصة ليتم نشرها على الموقع. لمزيد من التفاصيل زورونا على المدونة التاليه 
http://freemulti.blogspot.com/​
هذا الموقع يمنحك العديد من التصاميم الذكيه والحديثه، للتطبيقات الابداعيه الواقعيه، هذه التصاميم انتجها طلاب من جامعات ومدارس مختلفه، لهذا يمكنك تزويدنا بمشروعك الخاص ليتم نشره على هذا الموقع، لتمنح الفائده للاخرين. 
احصل على الفائده وامنحها للاخرين


----------



## zamalkawi (17 مايو 2011)

نعم أخي هذا الموقع مفيد جدا
لي أحد الأقارب عمرها الآن حوالي 13 عاما وتملك ليجو روبوت nxt وسأخبرها بالموقع


----------



## technosmart (18 مايو 2011)

بارك الله فيك اخي،
للعلم هذا النوع من الروبوتات ليست مجرد لعبه بل يمكن استخدامه في مجالات عديده عالية المستوى


----------



## روح الإبداع ~ (26 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء عـلــــى هـذه المعلومات
القيمة والمفيدة ، ولكن أنا عمري 13 عاماً و
مشاركة في الأولمبياد الوطني للإبداع العلمي
" إبداع " في مسار الابتكار وفكرتي تحتاج إلى
16 يد روبوت مزودة بكاميرا و مُـبـرمـجـة على
الحركة مُسبقاً ، فـ هل هذا الروبوت يُناسبني ؟!


----------

